# Sliding dovetails to tie two sections of an exterior door together



## gsmarvel (Oct 17, 2013)

I am making an entry door that was featured in an article by Fine Home Building. The article is called "Build a High-Performance Exterior Door" by Ben Graham and Mike Lamp. The plans call for a sandwiching two 3/4" doors between insulation. Sliding dovetails are used with cleats to tie the two separate doors together from the inside. I would like some thoughts on how best to go about milling the sliding dovetails. see pictures below. Both interior sides of each door require a dovetail. The plan also calls for a 30 degree dovetail. Does anyone know where to find a 30 degree dovetail bit?

The door









Inside of exterior side of door









Attaching interior side of door









Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

My suggestion is to call Whiteside. I'm pretty sure if they don't have one they'll mill you one.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

My first thought is "why 30 degrees?" it sounds very strange to me the more acute the angle the weaker that long grain will be.

I think a standard 7-10 degree DT bit will work just as well.


----------



## gsmarvel (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I like Whiteside and buy most of my bits from them.



> My suggestion is to call Whiteside. I m pretty sure if they don t have one they ll mill you one.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## gsmarvel (Oct 17, 2013)

In the article they say to use a 30 degree dovetail 1/4" deep. I guess it is due to the dovetail's depth. But you are probably correct, that it it isn't necessary.



> My first thought is "why 30 degrees?" it sounds very strange to me the more acute the angle the weaker that long grain will be.
> 
> I think a standard 7-10 degree DT bit will work just as well.
> 
> - rwe2156


----------

